# Grandson Needs serious straightneing up..



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

My grandson, (step grandson technically) just came into our lives within the past year. He is now 8 years old, oldest of the three. .
My daughter is not his Mom, but step mom even though they arent married.
He is going to be expelled from school most definitely for three incidents. So we have to figure out where to educate him and discipline him also.
His childhood with his Biological Mom was horrible as we have just found out in the past few months from counselors and psychiatrist.
Not sure of the options of schools out there, reform, catholic, military etc.
I did recommend martial arts due to discipline, philosophy etc to channel his anger. But they said no, thats a good deal for him and the others will see it as being bad gets you things.
Any suggestions, insight, experience?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this young man is having a difficult time. I don't know what he has been through , but I do know that it will take a lot of time to sort it out. I know that it may be difficult given that he is acting out, but he needs to know that he is loved and that you want to help him.

Has he been diagnosed with any learning disabilities or disorders? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Mish said:


> I'm sorry to hear this young man is having a difficult time. I don't know what he has been through , but I do know that it will take a lot of time to sort it out. I know that it may be difficult given that he is acting out, but he needs to know that he is loved and that you want to help him.
> 
> Has he been diagnosed with any learning disabilities or disorders?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


He has been through allot. His Biological Mom did not really raise him well at all. Drugs, several partners over time and visible to the kids during relations, possible abuse to the kids too, and even had a drug dealer shoot a pistol at Mom while they were in the car. 
He lived in Michigan while Dad lived here in SC. They recently got court ordered custody after most of these incidents were brought to light. 
Now Mom is in jail, Meth and Prostitution.
ADD as he is on meds for that, standard issue drugs for misbehaving kids apparently.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Brother, I hope you are in this for the long-haul because that is what it will be. Mish is so right; he needs to know that he is very, very loved.

Is home schooling an option?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> Brother, I hope you are in this for the long-haul because that is what it will be. Mish is so right; he needs to know that he is very, very loved.
> 
> Is home schooling an option?


Home schooling is not an option. My daughter and his Dad arent going to educate him properly, unfortunately.
I know its a long haul, but, my wife and I are already dealing lifes problems of our own. This will only put our life on the back burner.
I think the kid can be fixed. He knows he is loved, but he doesnt have his Mothers love anymore due to her choices.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Please, get some help..
You will need guidance, and hopefully can find a social worker or SOMEONE worth a shit..
What they said above, love.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And After rereading it, I don't see martial arts as a reward.
8 years old, just a child. UGH.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You need to take this to PM with @Mish. She's brilliant and a genius when it comes to kids. My wife has her on speed-dial because of me.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> He has been through allot. His Biological Mom did not really raise him well at all. Drugs, several partners over time and visible to the kids during relations, possible abuse to the kids too, and even had a drug dealer shoot a pistol at Mom while they were in the car.
> He lived in Michigan while Dad lived here in SC. They recently got court ordered custody after most of these incidents were brought to light.
> Now Mom is in jail, Meth and Prostitution.
> ADD as he is on meds for that, standard issue drugs for misbehaving kids apparently.


This young man has been through a lot. Hell, I haven't seen the things he's seen in my 42 years on this earth. Instead of learning and playing, he was learning to survive. He's use to chaos and stability, at this point, is probably very uncomfortable.

ADD or ADHD can be extremely difficult for kids if they don't get the right help. Medication can help and I've seen many sides of kids that were being medicated. The kids with too much medication are zombies, and too little and they are still lashing out. There is a happy medium where kids can focus and learn right from wrong. It might take time to figure out what works for him.

Adding abuse on to all that is very sad. Love him! Make sure he knows that he is safe and that people love him. Don't let him feel like he is a burden.

If you want to talk in private at all just message me. I'm not a doctor or anything, but I am going to school for this stuff. I might be able to point you in a direction for help.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> My grandson, (step grandson technically) just came into our lives within the past year. He is now 8 years old, oldest of the three. .
> My daughter is not his Mom, but step mom even though they arent married.
> He is going to be expelled from school most definitely for three incidents. So we have to figure out where to educate him and discipline him also.
> His childhood with his Biological Mom was horrible as we have just found out in the past few months from counselors and psychiatrist.
> ...


Steve

A few questions to clear things up for me first;

This 8 year old child is the son of a male person that is playing hide the man-meat with your daughter who is not married to him nor the biological or legal mother to the 8 year old?

If so, then why would you call this child your grandson or even your step-grandson? And does your daughter call this child her stepson when in fact he is not legally or by marriage?

If I am correct on all of these assumptions my sincere advise to you and your wife is to stay out of any situation that involves this child, your daughter and the father of the child.

Be polite and treat the young 8 year old with kindness and respect but DO NOT GET INVOLVED WITH ANY SITUATIONS THAT INVOLVE YOUR DAUGHTER AND THIS DUDE. IT WILL NOT END WELL.

Now, if your daughter and this guy get married, and your daughter legally adopts this child and you want to pay for martial arts class if the parents approve then go for it.

But if your daughter and her dude just want to play around and this poor innocent child will pay the price. He has already lost his bio mom and more than likely your daughter and the dude have not provided this child with a stable environment.

AND FINALLY, IF A LICENSED COUNSELOR OR PSYCHOLOGIST SHARED CONFIDENTIAL INFORMATION WITH YOU THEN THEY NEED TO BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR IT AND THEIR LICENSE TAKEN AWAY.

The father has all the power in this situation and any advise that you or your wife give that goes bad in any way at all, you will be blamed.

I also advise your daughter to leave this situation immediately. These things tend to end up badly for the live-in slut.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

When I get back off of travel, I will take him out for the day.. See if he opens up, or whatever. He knows my and my wife are here for him. He has seen it since he moved out here. B days, Christmas, Thanksgivings all holidays and he was put in as family..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> When I get back off of travel, I will take him out for the day.. See if he opens up, or whatever. He knows my and my wife are here for him. He has seen it since he moved out here. B days, Christmas, Thanksgivings all holidays and he was put in as family..


Fantastic!

My son is sitting about four feet from me, right now. He is one of the finest men I know but I can't take the credit. His mother and I divorced when he was one-year-old. His mother saw him as a purse-puppy and her parents didn't have time for him. I was driving trucks at the time. My parents had more influence on him than anyone else.
Understand that everything you say and do will influence him in the coming years and decades. You and your wife are the kid's lifeline. No matter where he goes, make it a point to be an influence in his life. Go and get him whenever you can. Take him places. Take him to church, too. 
You have no idea what you can do.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> He has been through allot. His Biological Mom did not really raise him well at all. Drugs, several partners over time and visible to the kids during relations, possible abuse to the kids too, and even had a drug dealer shoot a pistol at Mom while they were in the car.
> He lived in Michigan while Dad lived here in SC. They recently got court ordered custody after most of these incidents were brought to light.
> Now Mom is in jail, Meth and Prostitution.
> *ADD as he is on meds for that, standard issue drugs for misbehaving kids apparently.*


This is what is scary because they throw kids on this medication because it's "easier" and when they turn 18 the kid gets to choose whether they take the med or not. They stop taking the med and become a mass shooter.

I don't really have an answer for you but persistence will be key. Also a lot of love (sometimes that will include tough love). I think the key will be figuring out what the source of his anger issues are and work on dealing with those.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> This is what is scary because they throw kids on this medication because it's "easier" and when they turn 18 the kid gets to choose whether they take the med or not. They stop taking the med and become a mass shooter.
> 
> I don't really have an answer for you but persistence will be key. Also a lot of love (sometimes that will include tough love). I think the key will be figuring out what the source of his anger issues are and work on dealing with those.


I understand your concerns about medication. There are cases when it helps stabilize a situation till they can understand learn to address their symptoms.

Imagine being in a classroom and the heater kicks on in the room. You may notice the sound and tune it out. If a child has ADHD or autism they wouldn't be able to stop hearing the heater, it would be like a blow horn going off. That child won't be able to concentrate on classwork. They may also act out to get away from the noise. This is an extreme example, but I think there is a lack of understanding of childhood disorders.

I'm not pro drug for everyone, but there are times where it is a good option.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What is so sad about this is that an innocent child is struggling and hurting all because some idiots repeatedly made bad bad bad decisions.

One more bit of advise for your daughter @Steve40th, please encourage your daughter to get a tubal ligation so she and her dude don't bring another prescious innocent child into their screwed up world.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> What is so sad about this is that an innocent child is struggling and hurting all because some idiots repeatedly made bad bad bad decisions.
> 
> One more bit of advise for your daughter @Steve40th, please encourage your daughter to get a tubal ligation so she and her dude don't bring another prescious innocent child into their screwed up world.


How about he gets fixed. Why is it always on the woman? She didn't do anything wrong in this situation. She is actually trying to help by taking care of his son. Good for her!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> What is so sad about this is that an innocent child is struggling and hurting all because some idiots repeatedly made bad bad bad decisions.
> 
> One more bit of advise for your daughter @Steve40th, please encourage your daughter to get a tubal ligation so she and her dude don't bring another prescious innocent child into their screwed up world.


Brother, we are all, ALL, born stupid. We all learn as we go. For different reasons, we don't learn at the same pace.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> How about he gets fixed. Why is it always on the woman? She didn't do anything wrong in this situation. She is actually trying to help by taking care of his son. Good for her!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Excellent idea! I'm all for most people like these 2 fools to both get fixed. I'm highly pissed that people do this to young children.

But I highly doubt that Steve and wife have any say so in their daughter's decision to get fixed let alone her live in dude.

This whole thing is FUBAR.:vs_mad:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's all about being firm, and being someone a boy can admire and look up to. My youngest skipped school and left with his buddy in a red Chevy Impala. The school called me while I was working. I knew who owned the red Impala and waited in my patrol car in his parent's driveway. As soon as they crested the hill he knew he was busted. I gave him my best "no you don't" finger wave. They pulled up, I grabbed him up by the ear, put him over the hood, cuffed him and walked him on his tip-toes grabbing his ear into his high school. They said there was no need to sign him in. 

He snuck out his bedroom window one night while I was on the streets and my wife called his friend's parents. They told her they had been hanging out behind a black church nearby. She sat behind the church until: Lo and behold they pulled in. Nailed. 

Form a united front, make them go to school, failure is not an option and it may take the whole family. We had to get our son away from his scofflaw friends. He moved to west Tennessee and GRADUATED! My parents took over for us. He lived there for his senior year. We sent cash and supported him and them from here. Very proud day for my dad when that kid walked. We were proud too.

Today that little cockroach makes ammunition working for Sig Sauer making more money than I did as a cop. Who would have thunk it? You also have to let them choose their own path.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> I understand your concerns about medication. There are cases when it helps stabilize a situation till they can understand learn to address their symptoms.
> 
> Imagine being in a classroom and the heater kicks on in the room. You may notice the sound and tune it out. If a child has ADHD or autism they wouldn't be able to stop hearing the heater, it would be like a blow horn going off. That child won't be able to concentrate on classwork. They may also act out to get away from the noise. This is an extreme example, but I think there is a lack of understanding of childhood disorders.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying medications can't/don't work. I'm saying doctors pass them out like candy as a quick fix, a lot of times when they are not needed. Seems every rambunctious boy these days now has ADHD when really they have parents that don't want to parent.

As for the autism I think I have you beat on this one. Read all the books you want but my daughter has Down's/mild autism so I live it everyday.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> My grandson, (step grandson technically) just came into our lives within the past year. He is now 8 years old, oldest of the three. .
> My daughter is not his Mom, but step mom even though they arent married.
> He is going to be expelled from school most definitely for three incidents. So we have to figure out where to educate him and discipline him also.
> His childhood with his Biological Mom was horrible as we have just found out in the past few months from counselors and psychiatrist.
> ...


Hopefully this kid--along with the love already mentioned--is getting weekly therapy.

Public school may be more then he can handle right now and some of those alternative schools for "crazy kids" can be absolutely awful. Stay away from any that have group therapy. If at all possible, hopefully the kid can be homeschooled at least until the dad has a handle on the right way to proceed. Time4learning is pretty darn good and at an affordable price $20. per month is a viable alternative.

God bless, Steve!!! You're a kind man to care so dearly for this poor kid. Prayers!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Steve
> 
> A few questions to clear things up for me first;
> 
> ...


Steve -

For whatever it is worth, I agree 110% with my pal @Slippy.

Bringing a troubled kid back from the brink is a hard job even if you and your wife have total control of the decision making for the situation. But if you have to clear everything through his father, you and your wife do not stand a chance.

Just my two cents, but this seems like a time bomb and the poor child is the one that is going to pay the price for the poor decisions of his dipshit parents.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

My grandson was heading for trouble at the age of seven. His mother basically left both kids to raise themselves. We did everything to show them unconditional love. I was at my wits end. We got him involved in martial arts, it helped to an extent. I started taking him to the range with me whenever he came down to visit. And explained what type of person got to use a firearm and he was not there YET. He got introduced to my friends and their children and saw how they reacted around firearms. I started to allow him to load magazines and police brass at the range. Once I started to see the change, I allowed him to help me reload ammo. After a few more months the time came for him to shoot his first firearm. His teacher had him a few years ago when he was troubled. She can not believe it is the same child. She does not know what we did and does not care. She just said keep up the good work. He is now in the process of building his first AR at the ripe old age of 10.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I got to agree with @Slippy and @Inor on this. I applaud you and your wife for wanting to help this kid, but this seems to me a giant ticking time bomb waiting to go off. You, your wife, and your daughter have no skin in the game. The only ones making a commitment to this kid is you and your wife, and you have no rights whatsoever. Any investment made emotionally and financially can be undone at any time by the Mother or Father of this kid. And as well, if it goes sideways you will surely be blamed. This has bad ending written all over it.

The BF of your daughters seems to be of questionable character and motive, and the Mother is a self destructive addict that could visit trouble to your family's doorstep at any time. You and your daughter need to rethink this relationship.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Steve
> 
> A few questions to clear things up for me first;
> 
> ...


While slippy lacks the grace and wonderful words of a trained philosophy major, his straight forward laying out of facts is true, refreshing, and honest... I concur with the above statement


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Denton said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> My son is sitting about four feet from me, right now. He is one of the finest men I know but I can't take the credit. His mother and I divorced when he was one-year-old. His mother saw him as a purse-puppy and her parents didn't have time for him. I was driving trucks at the time. My parents had more influence on him than anyone else.
> Understand that everything you say and do will influence him in the coming years and decades. You and your wife are the kid's lifeline. No matter where he goes, make it a point to be an influence in his life. Go and get him whenever you can. Take him places. *Take him to church, too. *
> You have no idea what you can do.


Best advice in this whole thread.

Matthew 6:33 King James Version (KJV)
But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I encourage everyone, kind of like a "Hands Across America" thing;

IF EVERYONE HERE ENCOURAGES 1 OR 3 DIPSHIT PEOPLE OF CHILD BEARING YEARS TO GET A TUBAL LIGATION (FOR FEMALES) OR A VASECTOMY (FOR MALES) OR BOTH FOR MENTAL RETARD LGBTQFU PEOPLE THEN THE WORLD WILL BE A BETTER PLACE!

Kumbaya my friends, Kumbaya...:vs_smirk:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Gunn said:


> My grandson was heading for trouble at the age of seven. His mother basically left both kids to raise themselves. We did everything to show them unconditional love. I was at my wits end. We got him involved in martial arts, it helped to an extent. I started taking him to the range with me whenever he came down to visit. And explained what type of person got to use a firearm and he was not there YET. He got introduced to my friends and their children and saw how they reacted around firearms. I started to allow him to load magazines and police brass at the range. Once I started to see the change, I allowed him to help me reload ammo. After a few more months the time came for him to shoot his first firearm. His teacher had him a few years ago when he was troubled. She can not believe it is the same child. She does not know what we did and does not care. She just said keep up the good work. He is now in the process of building his first AR at the ripe old age of 10.


A little gun magic. That's great!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Best advice in this whole thread.
> 
> Matthew 6:33 King James Version (KJV)
> But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you.


Forcing a child with ADD to sit quietly in church may be difficult. That doesn't mean teaching the Bible isn't something positive. I would suggest that you teach from a stand point of showing. Get creative and talk about religion while building something, going hiking, or helping people. It will build their self esteem and teach them religious lessons.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I encourage everyone, kind of like a "Hands Across America" thing;
> 
> IF EVERYONE HERE ENCOURAGES 1 OR 3 DIPSHIT PEOPLE OF CHILD BEARING YEARS TO GET A TUBAL LIGATION (FOR FEMALES) OR A VASECTOMY (FOR MALES) OR BOTH FOR MENTAL RETARD LGBTQFU PEOPLE THEN THE WORLD WILL BE A BETTER PLACE!
> 
> Kumbaya my friends, Kumbaya...:vs_smirk:


We can hope...My own personal heroine, Annie Oakley came from a horrible childhood of poverty and abuse, but she went on to become an absolutely amazing women. I can name many others who came from very similar circumstances to become some of the best. The most wonderful things--and people--can rise up out of the very worst situations, my friend. When they do,it's amazing. Like when your favorite team is losing horribly and in the last moments of the game they come back strong and win it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This is a rough situation, no two ways about it.

I tend to agree with Slip on this one as well. If the kid was your daughter's, then he's yours too. But if you put in the time and effort to get him on the right path, it could all be ripped away without a whiff of warning. Steve, it's clear that you're good people. You want to help where you can. That makes it all the more difficult to stay out of this. You feel an obligation to someone who is neither kith or kin simply because that person is a child who's been dealt sh*t hand in life, and that isn't fair. If you don't do anything, you'll feel like crap. But if you do put in this work, and it's all for naught when the child is taken away, you'll feel so much worse.

If it TRULY means this much to you, you have a few options.
1. Somebody needs to put a ring on it..
Marriage may be passe in today's world, but it's still a legally binding contract under the law, and that affords certain new inroads into this boy's life. You will then have a direct line to influencing his future in a semi-permanent way. If you think the match has a chance at working, encourage this.
2. You can approach the topic of adoption.
Depending on the custody agreement concerning the child, his father, and wherever his pathetic excuse for a mother is, you might be able to become the boy's guardians, but that would mean the father must give up custody, and you take on a liability for the next 10-15 years that you hadn't planned on.
3. Barring the above, you can spend your time and money, and hope for the best.
If the looming concern over the boy being removed from your lives is something you're willing to stomach, then you can continue to contribute whatever you can to his life, with hope and prayer, and see how things turn out. The commitment is still real, and you CANNOT become another person who's going to abandon him.

It's a hard choice, but it's your choice.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I encourage everyone, kind of like a "Hands Across America" thing;
> 
> IF EVERYONE HERE ENCOURAGES 1 OR 3 DIPSHIT PEOPLE OF CHILD BEARING YEARS TO GET A TUBAL LIGATION (FOR FEMALES) OR A VASECTOMY (FOR MALES) OR BOTH FOR MENTAL RETARD LGBTQFU PEOPLE THEN THE WORLD WILL BE A BETTER PLACE!
> 
> Kumbaya my friends, Kumbaya...:vs_smirk:


How did you end up being such a hateful person, or is that just the character you play on the internet?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> How did you end up being such a hateful person, or is that just the character you play on the internet?


I didn't think he was being hateful.
You can likely name 1 or 2 people that should NOT procreate. Those are the folks he's talking about. The crack addicts, meth heads, perpetually unemployed welfare recipients, those folks that would bring a child into this world with little to no chance of survival, or hooked on cocaine, or no clean clothing/diapers. If you've ever held a crack baby, squalling for a fix he doesn't understand and can't satiate, you know the kinds of people he's talking about.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I didn't think he was being hateful.
> You can likely name 1 or 2 people that should NOT procreate. Those are the folks he's talking about. The crack addicts, meth heads, perpetually unemployed welfare recipients, those folks that would bring a child into this world with little to no chance of survival, or hooked on cocaine, or no clean clothing/diapers. If you've ever held a crack baby, squalling for a fix he doesn't understand and can't satiate, you know the kinds of people he's talking about.


"MENTAL RETARD LGBTQFU" is hateful in my mind. I'm going to assume that I'm the only one that feels that way.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> "MENTAL RETARD LGBTQFU" is hateful in my mind. I'm going to assume that I'm the only one that feels that way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have been married for 26 1/2 years (to this wonderful wife) and often throughout our marriage my wife has replied after I made a statement based on an observation &#8230;. "Joseph, that was ugly", to which I have always replied with the same accurate response &#8230;.. "Sometimes the truth is an ugly thing."


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mish said:


> "MENTAL RETARD LGBTQFU" is hateful in my mind. *I'm going to assume that I'm the only one that feels that way*.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That was pretty hateful...painting with such a broad brush.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Robie said:


> That was pretty hateful...painting with such a broad brush.


"Sometimes the truth is an ugly thing."

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And sometimes, the masses get tired of having TRANSEVERYTHING shoved down our throats. 
Special this, special that. Bulshit..
Sorry to jack a serious and valuable thread. 
Equal rights does not mean SPECIAL Rights..
And, yes, all them LQBAFDSRFAGXHXIGX letters mean is "derainged". I can accept it. I can live with it..
I don NOT have to like it, parade it, or love it. It does effect me, because my kids are bombarded with this "rainbow all accepting, must learn and listen to me" BULLCRAP.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> How did you end up being such a hateful person, or is that just the character you play on the internet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


2 Excellent questions!

If me having an opinion that mentally ill selfish and incompetent "effed up" people should not bring innocent helpless babies into their screwed up world, is hateful, then society has no idea what HATEFUL really means.

Matter of fact, a big problem today is that most people have no idea what Truth is, what the true meaning of words actually is anymore and they refuse to accept the truth even when they know it in their hearts, for fear of not being accepted in some really screwed up circles. The definition of too many words have been skewed to the point of insanity.

And to take it one step forward before I move on to your second part question, I also believe that those who defend the murder of innocent babies still in their mother's womb are the real HATEFUL MAGGOTS! :vs_mad:

As far as my responses being some "character" that I play on the internet...I think you know as much about me as most, but not all, on this forum. I am exactly the same person off the PForum as I am on it. Slippy is Slippy everywhere. :vs_wave:

(The only thing I'll neither confirm nor deny is whether or not I have actually put heads firmly upon Finely Crafted Hand Made Pikes! :vs_worry



Mish said:


> "MENTAL RETARD LGBTQFU" is hateful in my mind. I'm going to assume that I'm the only one that feels that way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Pointing out that LBGTQ people are Effed Up is not hateful, its the truth. Especially in regards to having a baby. My belief is simple, A Man and A Woman are the absolute BEST combination in order to raise a child.

I also believe that a the forementioned groups of people are mentally ill and mentally ill people should not be responsible for bringing up a baby. Period.

Matter of fact, I believe it is truly a Hateful Act to bring a child into the mentally ill world of this class of people.

So there is your answer, Satisfied?

Your friend,

Slippy! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Kauboy,

Your words echo my thoughts exactly and I appreciate how well you verbalized them. Much better than I could have, so thank you.

Slip



Kauboy said:


> This is a rough situation, no two ways about it.
> 
> I tend to agree with Slip on this one as well. If the kid was your daughter's, then he's yours too. But if you put in the time and effort to get him on the right path, it could all be ripped away without a whiff of warning. Steve, it's clear that you're good people. You want to help where you can. That makes it all the more difficult to stay out of this. You feel an obligation to someone who is neither kith or kin simply because that person is a child who's been dealt sh*t hand in life, and that isn't fair. If you don't do anything, you'll feel like crap. But if you do put in this work, and it's all for naught when the child is taken away, you'll feel so much worse.
> 
> ...





Kauboy said:


> I didn't think he was being hateful.
> You can likely name 1 or 2 people that should NOT procreate. Those are the folks he's talking about. The crack addicts, meth heads, perpetually unemployed welfare recipients, those folks that would bring a child into this world with little to no chance of survival, or hooked on cocaine, or no clean clothing/diapers. If you've ever held a crack baby, squalling for a fix he doesn't understand and can't satiate, you know the kinds of people he's talking about.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

If you feel called to try to make a difference in this kids life, do so. If the kid is removed from your life that does not necessarily mean your efforts are wasted, the memory of decent caring people might help steer his life down the road. No ones living situation is the fault of this child.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

On Point @jimb1972
Just be the "man that the little guy wants to be"...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> My grandson, (step grandson technically) just came into our lives within the past year. He is now 8 years old, oldest of the three. .
> My daughter is not his Mom, but step mom even though they arent married.
> He is going to be expelled from school most definitely for three incidents. So we have to figure out where to educate him and discipline him also.
> His childhood with his Biological Mom was horrible as we have just found out in the past few months from counselors and psychiatrist.
> ...


Unlikely that it is ADHD and sounds more like he was abused. If not abused, at least made to feel unsafe and unsure in a very chaotic environment, such as that with substance abuse and conflict among adults. In my years as a family therapist working in residential treatment and corrections this tends to be the case. ADHD and bipolar have always been way over diagnosed. The kids sound like he needs to feel safe, but yet be held accountable. Medications can be very helpful. Special Education classes or schools are what he may need as far as school goes. Good luck.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> 2 Excellent questions!
> 
> If me having an opinion that mentally ill selfish and incompetent "effed up" people should not bring innocent helpless babies into their screwed up world, is hateful, then society has no idea what HATEFUL really means.
> 
> ...


We will not agree on mental illness. I don't agree with your assertion that LGBTQ can't be loving parents. I know people that have adopted or had children and they are wonderful, loving PARENTS. The children grow up having an openmind about the world. To just lump a group of people in with crack heads is sad.

A part of your comment that I can agree with, yes, i believe that there are people out there that are just not fit to be parents. I just don't believe that has anything to do with sexual orientation.

Question, what is a better situation...
A young child stuck in the foster system til they are 18 years old...
Or
Adopted by a stable lesbian couple that can provide for the child.
Or
Crackheads?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> "MENTAL RETARD LGBTQFU" is hateful in my mind. I'm going to assume that I'm the only one that feels that way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes you are the only one who feels that way.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mish said:


> We will not agree on mental illness.


Well, it's my turn to jump in the pool.

I have mental issues, a bunch. I fly off the handle with bouts of intense anger, and a "normality" to me which has been explained to me as "delusions." Even my dreams are disjointed.

I should be locked up, eh? Well, you wouldn't be the first to surmise that. But I have a happy marriage of almost 40 years, I have loyal friends, I have cautious enemies, and little mutt who cuddles me the moment he finds my lap.

I love my country, I do not steal, I'm a safe driver (even in that custom 1989 Mustang I bought), and I've tipped over a Harley, but never crashed one.

I never forget the debts I owe, and my wife and I contribute to charities.

Crazy? Oh, you bet, it even baffles me sometimes. As a boy of eight, I woke up (not dreaming, but wide awake, often for two hours every night) and I honestly saw a little blue fairy about a foot tall, dancing and sparkling in the far corner of my bedroom.

To be sure, an innocent experience. However, I have a therapist and it's clear to her that there's not just one screw loose, but several. I got scanned from the collar bone up and not one scar or irregularity showed up, save for one tiny cyst on my thyroid.

To me, the crazies are the bullies of the world, like guys who beat their wives. The real crazies I know are gentle and kind people, almost childlike in their fairness and love of mankind.

Right now I take six tabs of buspirone daily. Oh it helps--helps my therapist, she's building a new luxury home...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

My grandson, has been dealt a crap sandwhich.. I am going to be a positive person in his life, and he will know I am here if he needs me. A safe place to chill, vent or whatever, maybe just get a burger... 
Someone mentioned Adverse Childhood Experiences. Interesting how this nails some things to look into..
Helping people get through mental struggles in life in something I feel is a never ending job. Everyone has some issues. Many more cant communicate their issues, as they dont know what it is or what to ask.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> My grandson, has been dealt a crap sandwhich.. I am going to be a positive person in his life, and he will know I am here if he needs me. A safe place to chill, vent or whatever, maybe just get a burger...
> Someone mentioned Adverse Childhood Experiences. Interesting how this nails some things to look into..
> Helping people get through mental struggles in life in something I feel is a never ending job. Everyone has some issues. Many more cant communicate their issues, as they dont know what it is or what to ask.


You are an amazing person for stepping up. I truly hope this young man can get the help he needs. Blood or not, it is awesome that you are ready to help!
I would like to apologize to you for derailing your thread. I should have let my personal feelings on posts pass by, and kept to the main topic of your post.
Again, contact me personally if you want to chat.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I encourage everyone, kind of like a "Hands Across America" thing;
> 
> IF EVERYONE HERE ENCOURAGES 1 OR 3 DIPSHIT PEOPLE OF CHILD BEARING YEARS TO GET A TUBAL LIGATION (FOR FEMALES) OR A VASECTOMY (FOR MALES) OR BOTH FOR MENTAL RETARD LGBTQFU PEOPLE THEN THE WORLD WILL BE A BETTER PLACE!
> 
> Kumbaya my friends, Kumbaya...:vs_smirk:


I would like some clarity, just in case one of my ******* friends finds himself (or herself) in this predicament. Say a guy who identifies as a gal wants to take ole' Slip's advice and get himself (or herself) fixed and not be able to be fruitful and multiply any more bad behavior, can he get a tubal if he (or her) so chooses or must he (or her) get the regular ole' snip snip job? :vs_worry:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Best of fortunes on the endeavor. Have often said the only thing harder than raising kids is trying to raise somebody elses kids. I have known some people over the years who tired it with success. Military Adademy sounds like a winner. Not a religious school those Nuns are meanies. 
https://christianmilitaryschool.org/teen-challenge-for-boys-in-goose-creek-south-carolina/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I think everyone should get a participation trophy and go to our safe places. :devil:


----------

